# water or nute?????



## grama42 (Jan 23, 2009)

just want some info on watering my ladies are 5 weeks in flower should i keep nutes on them or just h2o besafe


----------



## BBFan (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice looking plants grama42.  They look to be sat dominate- so I'm guessing you got a few more weeks to flower.  I'd keep nuting 'em for a while.  JMO


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 23, 2009)

They could take another week of nuting at least, maybe two, but I'd do at least one more week of nutes assuming your plant will harvest at 8 weeks. 

Personally I like to use nutes up to the last week, then I switch to water. Then 3 days till harvest I flush once and then thats it. To each his or her own though. Take notice of how your plant acts these last few weeks and find a feeding/watering/flushing schedule that works for the way you grow. Everyone grows so differently there is no right or wrong, just be observant!


----------



## grama42 (Jan 23, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Very nice looking plants grama42.  They look to be sat dominate- so I'm guessing you got a few more weeks to flower.  I'd keep nuting 'em for a while.  JMO


sorry but i don't know what you mean by sat dominate thanks for info


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Grama42 

People shorten things to a slang language, Sat dom/Sat dominant means the plant your growing is a mixture of 2 main MJ plants, Sativa and Indica, you have a Sativa dominant, this simply means the strain your growing has more Sativa in it than Indica, it can also work the other way round, you can get Ind dom/Indica dominant.

Telling the difference is easy, Sativa dominant strains have long thin leaves whilst Indica dominants have shorter wider leaves

Pic 1 is a Sativa and picture 2 is an Indica, you will see the difference.




> SATIVAS - The polar opposite of indicas. Tall, thin plants, narrow leaves, lighter green colors, grow quick, extend to heights of 20 feet in some cases. Origins are traced back to Mexico, Columbia and southeast Asia. Flowering times vary from 10 to 16 weeks, normally longer than indicas. Taste ranges from earthy to fruity. A good head stone. A great outdoor favorite.
> 
> INDICAS - Short thick plants, broad leaves, darker green, flowering in 8 to 10 weeks with thick dense flower tops. Flavours from stinky skunk to fruity sweet. Origins traced back to Afghanistan, Morocco and Tibet. More of a body stone. Indoor grower's favorite types.



eace:


----------



## BBFan (Jan 23, 2009)

And to continue on what HippyInEngland said-
Sativa dominant plants usually take longer to complete the flower cycle- sometimes longer than 10 weeks, while Indica dominant plants can sometimes finish in around 7 weeks.
So, if you're already at 5 weeks, you can continue to feed your girls for another 2 or 3 weeks before switching to plain water for the last few weeks before harvest.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2009)

so besides having narrower leaves wld Sativas hve 9 leaves and Indicas 7??


----------



## leafminer (Feb 1, 2009)

It depends on the strain. But in general, sativas have more leaves than indicas. I seem to recall seeing big sats Ive grown with as many as 13. Whereas a pure indica I have starts with 3 from seed until nternode 7, and 5-7 leaves when mature.


----------

